# Slingshot Advice?



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, right guys i ordered some round harpoon elastic which is 9mm. For my Milbro ribbed catapult.

So today the elastic came in the post! Oh no. It doesn't fit throught the holes!

So there's two ways of looking at this. Send it back and get elastic that does fit? Or get a catapult that the elastic fits on! lol

So i think the elastic not fitting is a good reason for me to get another catapult







Would you guys agree?

What catapults would you guys recommend? To fit 9mm harpoon elastic?

So that you know i am in the UK. But this doesn't really matter to much. Aslong as shipping isn't to much.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Get another catapult...

Look at the vendor section...lots of good catapuls at reasonable prices

Cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Sofreto said:


> Get another catapult...
> 
> Look at the vendor section...lots of good catapuls at reasonable prices
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dave1 said:


> Hi, right guys i ordered some round harpoon elastic which is 9mm. For my Milbro ribbed catapult.
> 
> So today the elastic came in the post! Oh no. It doesn't fit throught the holes!
> 
> ...


Before you spend money on a new slingshot, you might want to try pulling that rubber. Double it, grasp the loop end in a pinch grip and about 8 inches from that point grasp both tubes, then see if you can comfortably pull this stuff back to your anchor point. I'm betting it's way too stiff. If you can pull it, be extremely careful about what you mount it on. You're going to need a strong fork.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers for the replies guys. I was looking more for user imput. Like mini reviews of actual catapult forks you own.

Oh i'll be sticking to metal really. I already know of two world class vendors in the Uk. Milbro pro sports and bells of hythe.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Just because rubber is bigger and pulls harder does not mean that it shoots faster or with more power. In fact quite often just the opposite is true. -- Tex


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

This rubber was recommended to me by a top UK vendor...Tex for my requirements. Dout they are going to be selling rubbish goods. When they have there reputation at stake. And giving out falso advice. And if that be the case then why is everyone using teraband gold? As thats more powerful?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is not that the large tubing is rubbish! I am sure that it is a quality product, but a lot of us shooters have learned that multiple small tubes just perform better than one large tube if both have the same weight pull. Most shooters shoot Thera-Band gold instead of multiple thinner sheets because of band life and not because it will shoot faster or with more power. Band life is not as much of a concern with tubes as with flat stock. Here a shooter achieved 100 Joules with 3 bands per side of .030 thick Thera-band gold. Even more power might have been achieved if 6 bands per side of .015 thick latex with the same weight pull. However shoot whatever you want; all I am interested in is promoting the sport. -- Tex 

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/8427-over-100-joule-with-the-howitzer/page__hl__+100 +joules - entry87212


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers, think im going to send it back. I have a milbro ribbed catapult. So cant use multiple bands.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

The thing is with this catapult. It is a weird design. Your suppose to thread square elastic through the four holes. It has a grove linking the holes. So you have to thread it a certain way.

That being said you could just use it as a conventional catapult. With either square elastic or tube.


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

I would recommend getting square elastic, frome here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Milbro-Deadshot-etc-Replacement-Rubber-Sling-Thread-/261097332498?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item3cca9d1f12 as its cheap and could be put on the way the catapult was designed for.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cheers Tyken. Do you use that elastic? What is it like?


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

no, i don't use it but from what ive heard its great withe bigger ammo, 12mm lead is best i believe.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dave I have one of those and I use 1/4 OD tubing on mine when I shoot it. -- Tex


----------



## Tinbum (Sep 10, 2012)

Is there any benefit or real world difference to either a metal milbro style of a wooden/ ply catty?

Just wondering like. I had an original milbro as a kid but thought my black widow was the mutts nuts. I wish I could find it!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is the weirdest UK Catty in my collection - Tex








http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1075-8-magua-ding-dong/


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't know Tinbum. Never had a wooden catty. Will try one, one day. But from a hunting point of view. I wonder how wood would cope in rain. Would it absorb water and swell? The shape might distort? Plus i wonder if wood might be effected by humidity.

That is a weird looking catty Tex. You weren't wrong there? Did you get that on a trip to the UK? How does it fire?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is the weirdest UK Catty in my collection - Tex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it didnt have the words " ding dong " in its name , it probally wouldnt be so weird .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Got it on eBay for about $10 several years ago. It was very hard to pull and very slow. Even without the words Ding/Dong it is one weird dude when you see it in person. I broke the bands shooting it and used a high tech glue to repair them to keep it original . I don't shoot it any more because of that. -- Tex


----------



## fezunt (May 23, 2012)

what you have there is a goliath catapult,and 9mm tube will go through easily,make a loop in some twine,grab the tube and pull it through the hole in the frame,repeat all the way round,add your pouch

like the one pictured left???
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i28/rascal_2005/utf-8BMTI5NTU0NjgzNjk4OS5qcGVn.jpg


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice Catapults fezunt


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

you could get a black widow or pro diablo then the tubes will just slide right on.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not going back to that type of catapult thanks.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

Dave1 said:


> Don't know Tinbum. Never had a wooden catty. Will try one, one day. But from a hunting point of view. I wonder how wood would cope in rain. Would it absorb water and swell? The shape might distort? Plus i wonder if wood might be effected by humidity.
> 
> That is a weird looking catty Tex. You weren't wrong there? Did you get that on a trip to the UK? How does it fire?


unless you are leaving the wood unfinished, moisture / humidity shouldn't been an issue. I usually put at least a few coats of polyurethane on my slings, and they are pretty much waterproof after that.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Well put tex, something iv learned the hard way. Small tubes and flats are for me.no more big tubes.


----------



## Tinbum (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave1 said:


> Cheers, think im going to send it back. I have a milbro ribbed catapult. So cant use multiple bands.


Hey Dave, I'm using looped double dankung bands in my milbro frame now, they seem to work pretty well. Very fast and an easy pull.


----------

